# FS: 25 gallon fully equiped



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I have a 33 gallon tank that comes with dimensions are 29.5" x 12" x 16" (LxWxH)
-stand
-aquaclear 30
-canopy
-heater
-florescent light fixture
-bulb
-sand
-1 ornaments
-1 fake plants





Im asking $120 OBO, this is a marineland tank. I will not part it out so if you want it take the 
whole setup....Make me an offer


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Pics and specs always help with a sale. Just ask CRS Fan.... that bugger always includes pics. OH.... that's me . Just a suggestion  !

Good luck with the sale.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bumpity........


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump.....make me an offer...I need it gone


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

Need pics, condition of tank, condition of stand, and age of tank and stand.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Ill get pics asap, tank and sand about 2 years old


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Pics and specs always help with a sale. Just ask CRS Fan.... that bugger always includes pics. OH.... that's me . Just a suggestion  !
> 
> Good luck with the sale.
> 
> ...


well i guess some people r just more perfect than others.............


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Bump, canopy needs a good cleaning


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump......


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

daily bump


----------

